# 09 sentra crank no start



## joeyvon699 (Jan 2, 2016)

Have a 2009 with 2.0 it cranks but wont start have brand new cam and crank sensors from the dealer and still doingthe same thing we keep getting cam sensor codes tho it does sound like it wants to start for a half a second but then it doesn't


----------



## cj1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Can you post the exact error codes?


----------



## joeyvon699 (Jan 2, 2016)

Only code is for the cam senor thats all I put a dealer sensor in it still no start


----------



## gmacthree (Aug 20, 2015)

MY keys had to get reprogramed. I have a 2007 sentra.


----------

